# Beards and respirators



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

It really depends on the environment and the type of respirator you will get / need.

If it is a "re-breathing" type; the type that either takes your exhaled breath and filters it (Chemox) or if you are drawing air from outside the mask, then you need to have a seal to prevent infiltration.

If it is a "positive air flow" type; the type that comes with a tank and puts air into your breathing mask / hood, then the seal is less important.

When I was a maintenance supervisor, we had ammonia refrigeration system; all the mechanics that worked on it had to be fit tested and needed to be clean shaven for every shift. Although we had a positive air flow system for prolonged exposure, all the emergency / escape masks were the seal type.

On the Navy ship(s) everyone is clean shaven...

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

It's fundamentally a matter of balancing the desire to stay healthy with the deaire to have the money. If shaving your beard is worth it to you, do it. But if you value your face hair, tell them to pound walnuts.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends on their rules, the guys I work with Shave for the once a year test. They have full beards all year round. They just keep the stuff to shave if needed IF they have to go into a situation that requires one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I keep a beard because I am ugly and it hides some of the ugliness.:thumbup1:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Well it looks like if I want to take this job I'll have to shave. Unless I want to spend a couple grand on a powered respirator. Which I don't. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Well it looks like if I want to take this job I'll have to shave. Unless I want to spend a couple grand on a powered respirator. Which I don't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Sorry B...I always thought you were a chick! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

zac said:


> Sorry B...I always thought you were a chick! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I mean, who says I'm not? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudy33 (Nov 6, 2019)

Too bad mine was not that thick but opted to shave it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I sport a beard, my wife threatens to leave me every time I have to shave it off. But occasionally I have to do refinery work in areas where I am required to carry a rescue respirator, so no beards allowed. I shave it off, do the project, then start growing it back before she finds a lawyer.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

JRaef said:


> I sport a beard, my wife threatens to leave me every time I have to shave it off. But occasionally I have to do refinery work in areas where I am required to carry a rescue respirator, so no beards allowed. I shave it off, do the project, then start growing it back before she finds a lawyer.


My ol lady is just the opposite, threatens to shave me in my sleep if I get too fuzzy. She was happy when I was doing refinery work because of the "no facial hair" policy. It was the Nomex coveralls in the summer, over the long sleeved shirt, that really sucked.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> Well it looks like if I want to take this job I'll have to shave. Unless I want to spend a couple grand on a powered respirator. Which I don't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I got my MSA full face powered one on e bay for $250 new


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My wife says she is used to me having a goatee but all our female friends tell me they love it...hence it stays. 

If you get the mask cowboy was talking about you're good and a positive flow mask is king.


----------

